# Shop Made Sinebar



## Digitallad (Jan 24, 2016)

Good day 
It has been a while since I posted something but I finally had some time to spend in the shop.
We have a shop down here that sell used as well new shop tools and from time to time , if you are lucky and at the right time there , you can pick up some gems. 
Couple of weeks ago it was one of those times. I picked up a set of thickness gauges for a steal - converted it worked something like $ 55.00.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now that I have them I had to make a Sidebar. 
I didn't have much of material and didn't want to spend money on new material so I salvaged some out of the good old box...
That been said I was constrained by what I had and as a result could not make the perfect length bar but from what I could get from the net was that as long as the top surface is parallel to the round bar and you know the distance between centers of the bars you should be ok.



Dimensions are 90 mm between centers and the run out over the total length is about 0.02 mm. I did the parallel cutting on my Alba Shaper after all was assembled.




Best Regards

Paul


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice job.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 31, 2016)

I like it. That's a nice tool you've made for yourself.  I've been wanting to get me some thickness gauges as well.  Can't beat that price I think.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 31, 2016)

Machinist who rely solely on what they can buy are not using their talent to the fullest. Making ones own tooling is arguably the best use for a hobby shop. I applaud your initiative in making your own sine bar, I'm in the process of making a plate that mounts in the vice, using Jo blocks on top of the movable jaw to determine the angle. It won't be as precise as a commercial sine bar, but I'm not sending my products to Jupiter, either. It'll do for my shop.


----------



## Digitallad (Jan 31, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Machinist who rely solely on what they can buy are not using their talent to the fullest. Making ones own tooling is arguably the best use for a hobby shop. I applaud your initiative in making your own sine bar, I'm in the process of making a plate that mounts in the vice, using Jo blocks on top of the movable jaw to determine the angle. It won't be as precise as a commercial sine bar, but I'm not sending my products to Jupiter, either. It'll do for my shop.



Sounds nice ; Post some picks when it is done I am keen to see how it turns out. 
Paul


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 31, 2016)

Digitallad said:


> Sounds nice ; Post some picks when it is done I am keen to see how it turns out.



Paul, Its a copy of a project I found here, on HM. You've been here longer than I have, so  you've probably seen it. Its a round bar that sits in the vice, with a plate attached, and leveled with the movable jaw, sits level until jo blocks are put under the small roller, or, it can be clamped on the ends of the round bar and the plate adjusted up or down. When done, I'll post it. 

Tom


----------

